# youtube-dl failing... [solved]

## CaptainBlood

After suspended use for a month or two fails to download whatever video is selected, although playing fine in browser:

```
youtube-dl -x --verbose https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLQ2atfqk2c

[debug] System config: []

[debug] User config: []

[debug] Custom config: []

[debug] Command-line args: ['-x', '--verbose', 'https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLQ2atfqk2c']

[debug] Encodings: locale UTF-8, fs utf-8, out UTF-8, pref UTF-8

[debug] youtube-dl version 2019.07.27

[debug] Python version 3.6.5 (CPython) - Linux-5.2.14-gentoo-classic-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-6100_CPU_@_3.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

[debug] exe versions: ffmpeg 4.1.3, ffprobe 4.1.3

[debug] Proxy map: {}

[youtube] eLQ2atfqk2c: Downloading webpage

[youtube] eLQ2atfqk2c: Downloading video info webpage

WARNING: Unable to extract video title

ERROR: This video is unavailable.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/youtube_dl/YoutubeDL.py", line 796, in extract_info

    ie_result = ie.extract(url)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/youtube_dl/extractor/common.py", line 530, in extract

    ie_result = self._real_extract(url)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/youtube_dl/extractor/youtube.py", line 2108, in _real_extract

    raise ExtractorError(error_message, expected=True)

youtube_dl.utils.ExtractorError: This video is unavailable.
```

tested versions: 2019.07.16[1] (~)2019.07.27t[1] 2019.09.01

Any idea?

Thks 4 ur attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Thu Sep 12, 2019 11:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nick_gentoo

It's probably a recent issue: https://github.com/ytdl-org/youtube-dl/issues/22367

----------

## xaviermiller

The patch linked in the github link is working for me, thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> The patch linked in the github link is working for me, thanks 

 Is it patch https://github.com/ytdl-org/youtube-dl/commit/bf1317d257d13188601c837c983830355c6203e5?

I can only see pre-patch & post-patch source file displays...

Is there a convenient way to retrieve the patch file itself, e.g. to push to /etc/portage/patches?

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & supportLast edited by CaptainBlood on Wed Sep 11, 2019 8:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

youtube-dl-99999999 failed here...

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

likely 2 be a youtube site failure...

Thks 4 ur attention, interest é support.

----------

## Hu

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> Is there a convenient way to retrieve the patch file itself, e.g. to push to /etc/portage/patches?

 Does https://github.com/ytdl-org/youtube-dl/commit/bf1317d257d13188601c837c983830355c6203e5.patch not work for you?

----------

## CaptainBlood

@hu, thks for the tip, i.e. extending sources difference display github page reference with patch suffix.

I've read something about it, not explicit enough to make me try it.

Still, latest unstable youtube-dl-2019.09.12.1 doesn't work neither, althought I've learned sometihing, at least  :Laughing: .

EDIT: Seems fixed, working with latest.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

